# T-Bolts - Where to Buy??



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey all,
I know I can find a five pack at Rockler and the like, but T-bolt sets at Rockler are really expensive. Plus the packs that have the nuts, bolts, knobs, etc don't have enough of what I need or some parts and too much of other parts.

Anyone been successful in finding t-bolts (specifically 1/4-20 and 5/16-18 in various lengths from 1.5" to 3.5") online or at some other type of store that aren't almost a dollar each? I'd think bolts like this would be somewhere in the 25 cent range each. Most supply houses and big box stores look at me funny when I ask where the t-bolts are (as if they have never heard of them or something). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

The only cheap non-woodworking store T-bolts I know of are sold as toilet bolts in plumbing section of home store?

Another option is to use economy stamped T-nut and regular bolt. T-nuts are used on aluminum extrusions and cam be found for low cost. Examples: 
https://www.tnutz.com/product/et-010-1-4-20/
https://8020.net/catalog/category/view/id/196/?cat=198&cat=199

YMMV.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=65642&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1










HTH


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=65642&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a very nice and cheap set thanks for posting :<)))


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Tony.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

> http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=65642&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's not a terrible price, but it comes with a bunch of stuff I don't need. Anywhere to get the t-bolts only for a decent price?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=1%2F4+20+T-bolts&_sacat=0

Maybe this?

Or grind down a carriage bolt for fitment.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

As Klutz suggested, Toilet bolts work great. You can get them in various lengths and head sizes.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

> As Klutz suggested, Toilet bolts work great. You can get them in various lengths and head sizes.
> 
> - Gene Howe


All I seem to see on that is the "sets" which have two bolts, some plastic holding washers, two brass washers and two nuts. Usually $5-10. Any idea where to get just the bolts. I've never had this much trouble locating a bolt before. Even my local supply house had no idea.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Try Home Depot. $15 for 20, various lengths available.
T-Bolts


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

One more comment on t-bolts I forgot to add earlier:

You do not always need them? Reference: https://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/t-track/

Many t-track extrusions you buy from wood working stores are capable of using regular hex head bolts.
Rockler calls it Universal T-Track. All of Incra T-Track can use hex bolts too. WoodCraft brand T-track also uses 1/4-20 hex head bolts.

Personally, I almost never use classic t-bolts, due cost and never having right length on hand. I use a mix of: hex head fasteners, and/or stamped t-nuts, all using regular hex nuts/bolts inside plastic multi-knob handles by Woodpecker. 
Jig hardware is expensive anyway you use it. Bought in bulk, the WoodPecker multi-knob has removed my needs for T-bolts, except in very rare occasions where the knob is too large for jig design.

YMMV


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> As Klutz suggested, Toilet bolts work great. You can get them in various lengths and head sizes.
> 
> - Gene Howe


X2 That's what I use.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Cap'n is right. Hex head bolts usually work fine as well.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

> One more comment on t-bolts I forgot to add earlier:
> 
> You do not always need them? Reference: https://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/t-track/
> 
> ...


Thanks Cap'n. I've heard that 1/4-20 hex heads tend to bind in the slots. Has that been your experience? If not, I'll abandon this whole t-bolt track and move on to 1/4-20 hex bolts instead since those are cheap!  I'm thinking either Rockler Universal T-Track or Incra t-track.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

McMaster Carr


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Thanks Cap n. I ve heard that 1/4-20 hex heads tend to bind in the slots. Has that been your experience? If not, I ll abandon this whole t-bolt track and move on to 1/4-20 hex bolts instead since those are cheap!
> - PresidentsDad


Hmm. IMHO - it depends? The Rockler 5/16 track has sloppy fit for hex bolts, and refuse to use it. The other brands fit hex heads better for me. Another thing to watch out for is hex head size. Many cheap ungraded, or #2 grade hex bolts use undersized head, which makes things sloppy. My stock pile is usually boxes of grade 5, or grade 8 bolts and don't see many issues?
Should note one thing I have seen with hex heads? 
If you turn on 'Gorilla Grip mode' to over tighten hex bolt in track, it can leave indentation in aluminum. Do this repeatedly, and bolt can stick in the indentations as you try to move it around. So when I need a large clamping force, will use oblong stamped t-nuts and hex head bolt in the multi-knob, or drop back to t-bolts.

LOL - The larger size of multi-knob is double edge sword. I have stripped threads out of t-nuts several times in Gorilla mode. 
#IAMAKLUTZ


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

> Thanks Cap n. I ve heard that 1/4-20 hex heads tend to bind in the slots. Has that been your experience? If not, I ll abandon this whole t-bolt track and move on to 1/4-20 hex bolts instead since those are cheap!
> - PresidentsDad
> 
> Hmm. IMHO - it depends? The Rockler 5/16 track has sloppy fit for hex bolts, and refuse to use it. The other brands fit hex heads better for me. Another thing to watch out for is hex head size. Many cheap ungraded, or #2 grade hex bolts use undersized head, which makes things sloppy. My stock pile is usually boxes of grade 5, or grade 8 bolts and don t see many issues?
> ...


#GorillaMode! That is totally me! If hand tight is good, a few more turns should be better, right?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=65638&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1

Packs of ten, many lengths. Ranging from about forty to sixty cents each. Not exactly cheap, but less than the dollar you mentioned.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've bought these when I needed a bunch (about $0.60/ea delivered). The real savings come with quantity.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

After much searching it appears that Lee Valley had the most reasonable prices. About 58 cents each on average. I went ahead and bought one set (10) of each size of 1/4-20 and 5/16-18 t-bolts. About $69+8 shipping.

Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Not to throw a Monkey at the Wrench, but whatcha gonna do with said T bolts? If you are looking to use them in T Track, make sure the head design you buy will fit with your track, they vary some, and it's not an end game thing if you get the wrong shape or size but you will maybe end up spending more time at a grinder than you want to.

IOW all T Track is not created equal. As per Capn's explain above.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

> Not to throw a Monkey at the Wrench, but whatcha gonna do with said T bolts? If you are looking to use them in T Track, make sure the head design you buy will fit with your track, they vary some, and it s not an end game thing if you get the wrong shape or size but you will maybe end up spending more time at a grinder than you want to.
> 
> IOW all T Track is not created equal. As per Capn s explain above.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yep….when to the store today with a 1/4-20 bolt and 5/16-18 t-bolt and both fit in my preferred track. I ordered some 1/4-20 also because my guy at Incra said those fit in his tracks.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> The only cheap non-woodworking store T-bolts I know of are sold as toilet bolts in plumbing section of home store?
> 
> *Another option is to use economy stamped T-nut and regular bolt*. T-nuts are used on aluminum extrusions and cam be found for low cost. Examples:
> https://www.tnutz.com/product/et-010-1-4-20/
> ...


+1

I keep some of these on hand and a length of 1/4-20 allthread and just use a hacksaw and some threadlocker to make them to length as needed.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Even the toilet bolts aren't always cheap, depending on where ya get 'em. When ya do find 'em cheap, buy a bunch of 'em, 'cause they work GREAT!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

They have change the shape of toilet bolts to a more rounded head. I went to the hardware yesterday a came home with hex bolts because of the change in toilet bolts. The manager said he would use hex bolts instead. That use to be my go to in a pinch. I make my own handles on the scroll saw and epoxy nuts in the wooden handle.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

You can get them at the Ace Hardware store, other local hardware stores should have them.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> The only cheap non-woodworking store T-bolts I know of are sold as toilet bolts in plumbing section of home store?
> - CaptainKlutz


+1


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You can also order Powertec Tee bolts (yeah, they marked them as "tee")from Home Depot with free shipping to store or to your home over $45. per bolt, it's a little more expensive, but you're not paying for shipping.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

woodcraft


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks all, I ended up just buying several from Lee Valley. It makes no sense to me that these are only found at woodworking stores, but whatever. I now have probably way more than I'll ever need!!


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

> Thanks all, I ended up just buying several from Lee Valley. It makes no sense to me that these are only found at woodworking stores, but whatever. I now have probably way more than I ll ever need!!
> 
> - PresidentsDadem and


I thought I had more than I would ever use also, after starting to use them though this is not a concern. Now it is I need a bunch more. My shop is littered with them and knobs. Not in a mess but attached to jigs, if it stays with the jig I find that I use it instead of making a bad cut then looking for one to use.


----------

